# Most purple strain you've growing



## Maddmachinist (Aug 9, 2015)

I'm looking for the most purple strain so I was wondering if anybody has had any suggestions .  Nd I understand there are many variables. Phenos, temperature, etc . Just wondering what ur most purple has been


----------



## zem (Aug 9, 2015)

i have seen a lot of Buckeye Purple from Malvenetics, I think it could never get more purple, on a side note, I  don't understand the purple frenzy, what i care for is quality, be it purple green or violet... eace:


----------



## Maddmachinist (Aug 9, 2015)

Yea I just think it would be cool to get a plant with a really purple bud that's all. It's not like it would be all I'm growing


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 10, 2015)

I don't understand picking a plant because of the color either, Zem...


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Purple does not necessarily mean the bud is more potent or smokes better.

I have seen very purple Blackberry as well as Purple Kush.
Some varieties turn more purple than others.

Some growers like the purple tint because the dispensaries will give them more money for it. People will me more apt to buy it just on how it looks.

If you like the aesthetics of a purple bud you would need to lower your temps to around 55 degrees when your lights are off during the last three weeks of the flowering cycle.

This will stress the plant and not improve the bud.

Your buds should start turning purple before harvest.

Some people recommend turning the lights off two days before harvest to turn the buds purple. I have never tried this and would not recommend it but to each his own.

Outdoor growers sometimes experience a more purplish bud when the temps drop at night.

I wish you all the best with your grows!


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 10, 2015)

A friend brought over some of his Grape Ape one time.
He was experimenting and got the buds very purple in color.

If you want bigger or more colorful buds, cool! 

But I would rather have better weed than more weed, and a better smoke than a more colorful bud.

The cosmetic features of the bud sell, but looks do not always translate into a better smoke.

Just my opinion...

I will get down off of the soapbox now.  lol


----------



## umbra (Aug 10, 2015)

I've grown tons of purple strains...but only 1 made purple hash from it. Pakistani chitrali by cannabiogen seeds.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 10, 2015)

Sounds nice umbra 
This one op
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=72235


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Oct 31, 2015)

Purple Kush and Black Cream.


----------



## kaotik (Oct 31, 2015)

purple hash eh? :stoned::headbang2:
you don't happen to have any pics laying around still, do ya umbra? would love to see that.

most purple i've grown was the old gorilla grape.
mel's buckeye looks the best purple i've seen IMO.. gooeybreeder does some quality work with purple strains too.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 31, 2015)

I gotta say there is a certain thrill when you first see a purple center in your bud. Benny had a purple haze that was almost black it was so purple.  I love that smoke. When i grew it I just had the little bit of purple and it made me happy to see. It is just a cool color and goes well with green.  And his is excellent smoke. I am looking forward to growing Mels next summer.


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 1, 2015)

I'd  love to have some of mels gear.  Grape ape is the most purple ive seen on a plant.


----------

